# Assassin City



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

This game will likely have some mature content, so just be aware of that.

Link to initial discussion thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=212344 

Link to the world map: http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=31915 

Character Creation is ECL 5, 36 point buy.  Ask if you want to use some thing non-CRB.

So, I've been wanting to try to run a game again, since, well, I'm not going to get any better at GMing if I don't try it.  I had this idea to run a D&D game inspired in part by the Hitman computer games.

This will be for either one or two players.  You'll be a contract killer in the city of Doringdel, capitol of the nation of Laradin in Blackrat's campaign setting that I don't think I got the name of.  But thanks for letting me use it, Blackrat.

Any non-lawful alignment should work as long as you play it properly.  You're an independent contract killer, so if you're evil then morals aren't an issue, and if you're good you can always just take contracts on bad guys, and you won't (usually) have anyone above you writing rules for you.  

Any character type could conceivably work in this setting, but the tactless fighter brute will probably get killed rather early by the city guard.  So stealth, tact and guile are much more likely to get you out alive and without your face all over wanted posters.

Speaking of wanted posters.  A major aspect of the game will be dealing with the law.  They don't like assassins, even if Doringdel, being a decadent and corrupt city full of politicians, has a lot of use for them.  However, no one wants to stick his neck out for slitting so as long as you don't stand out too much the law won't be too hard on you.  Of course if you murder dozens of bystanders on your way to or from the target, well that's a different story.  The more death you cause the more the law will see you as a real threat and try to find you.  If you let enough people see your face enough times when it's apparent that you're up to no good then you'll end up with wanted posters of yourself all over town.  Of course it's also possible to silence witnesses, through violence or diplomacy, and you can always hire someone to do something about the posters.

Doringdel is, well I guess I'll just use Blackrat's words:



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Doringdel, The capital of Laradin is a city built to the side of a mountain-range. (Visually think Minas Tirith.) It is the second most important city in the alliance and is the commercial center. There is royal embassies of every other nation in Doringdel and decadent parties are daily among the cream of the society. I will give you more details later. If there is anything specific you would like to know of the CS or the map do ask.




I'd like to see some character ideas before I decide who to pick.  They'll hopefully give me ideas for running the game.  I'm not a very experienced GM, I'm only run a couple games that only lasted one session, so please go easy on me.  I only have the CRBs, the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, and the Book of Exalted Deeds.

I'm going to use the Vitality/Wound Points varient rules, with another varient that lethal and non-lethal damage are still seperate.  It makes no difference what type of damage you do until the opponent is out of vitality points.  At that point lethal damage works the same as always, but dealing non-lethal damage in excess of the creature's remaining wound points will not send them to dying state, but instead make them merely unconscious.

I'm also going to use Armor as DR so keep that in mind.

Finally, I've got a house rule designed by Cage-Rattler. 



			
				Cage-Rattler said:
			
		

> If it were up to me, I'd probably tweak the above mechanics a bit; saying that the Assassin could attempt a _Coup de Grace_ on an unaware target, but both individuals would make an initiative roll as in the example.  A higher result on the Assassin's part means that he could make his _Coup de Grace_ as normal; a lower result would mean he makes an attack roll against his (flat-footed) opponent normally.  If that attack roll hits, the damage is automatically considered a critical hit (which may kill the target outright, anyway).





If anyone has some good rules for a garrote, that'd be great to have.


----------



## TRD (Dec 30, 2007)

I am 100% interested in this, I love assassins.

What will the ECL be?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh right.  I totally forgot to mention it.  It's going to be low level.  So no raising the dead, yet.  I guess fourth level.

I'm trying to decide whether I should disallow speak with dead.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2007)

My suggestion is no. Don't disallow it. Make us be clever.

I'd even say we should keep Raise Dead...and if we're going after a target who can afford it, we'll have to take that into account.

There are ways to render those spells nonviable, ya know. Some easy...some less so. 

But really, if we're going to be benefiting from magic, we should have to overcome it too.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I really meant that since the game is going to be low level no one is likely to be able to cast raise dead.  You do have to be at least level nine.

I guess I'll keep speak with dead then.


----------



## TRD (Dec 30, 2007)

Will you allow the Swordsage class from Book of the Nine Swords, if we supply the information for them?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

I was interested when this game was just a thought lol, still am interested. I was thinking about playing a good ol' rogue. I think that he will probably be heading down the Assassin PrC. I like the Shadow Dancer, but I'm not sure he can get to it. Plus........ I like the idea of poisons lol.


**edit** Strike that last comment. I just have to wait until I can get 10 ranks of hide for Shadowdancer. Do/is it going to be possible to level that high? If so, I will wait and aim for that PrC.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

TRD said:
			
		

> Will you allow the Swordsage class from Book of the Nine Swords, if we supply the information for them?





That is a definite maybe.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I was interested when this game was just a thought lol, still am interested. I was thinking about playing a good ol' rogue. I think that he will probably be heading down the Assassin PrC. I like the Shadow Dancer, but I'm not sure he can get to it. Plus........ I like the idea of poisons lol.
> 
> 
> **edit** Strike that last comment. I just have to wait until I can get 10 ranks of hide for Shadowdancer. Do/is it going to be possible to level that high? If so, I will wait and aim for that PrC.




Four levels will take a long time to get since it's a play by post game.  Then again, it might not.  I've really got no idea how I should be dishing out Exp.  In any case, yes it's technically possible to get that high.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not a problem either way. I will just start out Rogue (not sure what race yet) and whatever direction he seems to naturally flow to is what I will attempt to become. That is, IF I get in the game. I hate sounding like I assume I get in (sorry).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> It's not a problem either way. I will just start out Rogue (not sure what race yet) and whatever direction he seems to naturally flow to is what I will attempt to become. That is, IF I get in the game. I hate sounding like I assume I get in (sorry).




I really don't mind in the slightest.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

These are the races Blackrat designed for his setting, I'm not sure If I'll use them, though it seems wrong to use his names but nothing else.  I really hope he posts in this thread.  I don't have crunch for these after all.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. I'll start describing the most defining differences from core.
> 
> *Shorties*: There is only one common small race. I envisioned them as very much like Hobbits. It is up to you if you like halflings or gnomes more to present them mechanically. Personally I used gnomes. The name of the race is taken straight from finnish mythology and is _"maahinen"_, which incidentally translates as gnome or goblin. Don't use goblin though since they are a distinctive race. There is another small race who are called either _elflings_ or _fay_. They had a continent spanning magical empire few millenia ago but it fell in a civil war and they never recovered. They are very rare though and perhaps best represented by Pixie's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

So Shayuri, are you interested in play or are you just being helpful?


----------



## TRD (Dec 31, 2007)

Any chance we can up the ECL a little higher to 6 instead of 4? Just to give us a few more options as there will only be two or three in the party?

Either way I will post up my character later today or tomorrow (already 1pm on NYE here in Australia so drinking time is about to begin), regardless my concept will be a goblin/halfling swordsage who uses his power over the shadows to destroy his opponents.

Also what will the point buy be for stats?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Meh, I guess so.  Then I can send paladins with special mounts against you!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I will play a human rogue (assuming Humans are around). I'm thinking CN alignment. I've been mulling it over and IF we start at level 6, he probably start out an as Assassin. I'm not sure about a background for him yet, but I have the personality worked out. I figure he will spend quite a bit of time stalking his prey and gathering information. I am alittle bit unsure of how to set his skills.... but that will come with a background. I'm working on it here! lol, Just alittle slow I guess. I want this character to be good, cause I really like the campaign concept.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I'll probably just use the normal races because I know them and don't have any rules for Blackrat's custom ones.  But the races besides humans will be very rare.  I'm also probably going to add some steampunkness to it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=Dire Lemming]

Hey I wanted to tell you that I think you are doing good with the concept. I have thought about breaking into the DM-ing stuff, and commend you for doing it. Anyway, I wanted to say that I do appreciate you keeping an open mind and being flexible on things. Most DM's aren't. That already makes you a good one in my book.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=Dire Lemming]
> 
> Hey I wanted to tell you that I think you are doing good with the concept. I have thought about breaking into the DM-ing stuff, and commend you for doing it. Anyway, I wanted to say that I do appreciate you keeping an open mind and being flexible on things. Most DM's aren't. That already makes you a good one in my book.
> 
> [/sblock]




Well thanks.  Admittedly, I probably wouldn't be so open to stuff in a table top game since I wouldn't have time to look it up on the fly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Understood. Table top games require a bit more on hand knowledge. I figure on here is a great place to learn to DM. I figure I will stat up my character tonight or tomorrow, depending on how fast your reply. What are the character creation guidelines? If I would like to use a skill that is not in one of the mentioned allowed books, is it okay to ask (I will post the description of the feat/skill/item). I'm sort of stuck on the background. I think I will re-read everything to see if it will give me some ideas. Oh, and what level are things starting at?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> These are the races Blackrat designed for his setting, I'm not sure If I'll use them, though it seems wrong to use his names but nothing else.  I really hope he posts in this thread.  I don't have crunch for these after all.



I'm here. Please, use what you like and ditch what you don't. The setting is originally written for a different gamemechanics so even I don't yet have all the crunch  .



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I really meant that since the game is going to be low level no one is likely to be able to cast raise dead. You do have to be at least level nine.
> 
> I guess I'll keep speak with dead then.




But I do have mechanics for my base Priest class which essentially replaces the Cleric if you want to use it. They don't have the raise spells. There are less than hundred real Clerics in the world, they are considered direct chosen of their gods. Priest is a heavily modified Bard class.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, that could work as well.  I'd like to see it.


----------



## TRD (Dec 31, 2007)

Have we settled on an ECL and point buy yet?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't want it to be too easy for me to accidentally overkill the characters with my lack of experience, and they're supposed to be rather bad asses.  Finally there are only going to be two of them.  So... ECL 5, 36 point buy.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

**edited to remove stupidity. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh hey Blackrat.  If you have a city map type thing that marks off important places that would be a great help.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I think I'll probably just use the normal races because I know them and don't have any rules for Blackrat's custom ones.  But the races besides humans will be very rare.  I'm also probably going to add some steampunkness to it.



That's about the feel I have for the setting too. There are elves and dwarves around but they are very rare. The communities are about 90% human with the rest of 10% divided by other races in varying degrees.



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, that could work as well. I'd like to see it.



Sure. It'll be untill late tomorrow though before I can post it.


----------



## TRD (Dec 31, 2007)

Totally agree with you Only.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh hey Blackrat.  If you have a city map type thing that marks off important places that would be a great help.



Sorry, I don't have one. Maybe you could find one of Minas Tirith and use it as a guide-line  .


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol, assassins of Minas Tirith...  Can you maybe give me a description of your version of the city?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

TRD~ I would like to have my rogue compliment your Swordsage. How do you see him undertaking his missions? I would like (if you're okay with it) to be more of a duo than to individual assassins. Maybe I was a petty thief that you helped mold into an assistant or someone that you heard about (maybe through a bounty) and decided could help. I'm fine with taking the "assistant" role in the background stories, but I would like to work as a team. I am happy to make my character help complete yours. Just let me know what you have in store.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

That's actually the intention behind the two character thing.  It's going to be a duo.  I'm probably going to pick two characters that compliment each other.  I suppose if neither of the characters has certain skills I could make an NPC as well, but anyway, try to cover a decent spectrum.  There are only two so don't over specialize.  Think about disguises and talking skill.  Quite useful for getting into areas that are hard to enter unseen.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

That's partly why I am taking the Rogue class. He's going to need quite a few skills to accomplish any sort of mission. I haven't even started on building him yet and won't build him until I get TRD's response. I really want this game to go well.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, assassins of Minas Tirith...  Can you maybe give me a description of your version of the city?



 sorry, I haven't really done anything with Doringdel yet. If you wish my help I can help you to plan the city though for this game. Suggestion on population: about 30 thousand, of which 90% human. There is a dwarwen stronghold under the northern edge of the mountains so quite a lot of dwarves compared to other races, so maybe 2-4%. No more than 0.5% elves who are quite rare in these parts of the world.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Seems like human would fit in way more than any of the other races, so I will definetly pick that for my race.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Sort of like a dual DM? Interesting............ lol



Consider me as consultant


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Seems like human would fit in way more than any of the other races, so I will definetly pick that for my race.



Wait!? How fast did you edit that post!? I quoted it and suddendly it has turned into this!?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> sorry, I haven't really done anything with Doringdel yet. If you wish my help I can help you to plan the city though for this game. Suggestion on population: about 30 thousand, of which 90% human. There is a dwarwen stronghold under the northern edge of the mountains so quite a lot of dwarves compared to other races, so maybe 2-4%. No more than 0.5% elves who are quite rare in these parts of the world.





Cool.  So is the city like, built into the face of a cliff or something?  That might add some opportunity for *ahem* accidents.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Cool.  So is the city like, built into the face of a cliff or something?  That might add some opportunity for *ahem* accidents.



Yeah, it rises on the edge of a mountain, not really cliff, but there is definetly long falls.


----------



## TRD (Dec 31, 2007)

Great minds think alike Only.

I have just sent you my MSN and AIM to your email through here.

There is a lot of things the Swordsage does that will compliment your Rogue very well (ie. sneak attacks almost every round), so hopefully we can get together soon and work out how to maximise our damage in the first few rounds and then get as far away from the (hopefully dead) mark as soon as possible.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm pretty fast.  Is it okay to go ahead and start my rogue with a level of the assassin PrC? It only requires 8 ranks in things (and being evil).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

TRD~I added you on my msn messenger.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm going to wave the being evil thing.  It's silly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

So Blackrat, let's try brainstorming some ideas for this city.  I'm really bad at that kind of thing so you're going to need to pull my weight. 

I figure, if it has multiple tiers, the poor live on the bottom.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm going to wave the being evil thing.  It's silly.



I agree. I've always houseruled it to any nongood.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So Blackrat, let's try brainstorming some ideas for this city.  I'm really bad at that kind of thing so you're going to need to pull my weight.



Sure. Tell me, what would you like?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I figure, if it has multiple tiers, the poor live on the bottom.



I was thinking the same a moment ago.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay then...  That's good...  So... religion!  What about religion?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Okay then...  That's good...  So... religion!  What about religion?



Well, if you liked the religion section in the previous thread, we can build from there. In those I'd say the Doringdelians would consentrate their worship to Aur, the god of merchants.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually, do you have any instant messenger type programs we could use or Steam?  I'd rather not clog up this thread too much.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, TRD brought up a good point lol. I need to be ECL 6 to be an assassin. Not really a problem since I'm sure I will level eventually. I am more concerned with the "Has to kill someone for no other reason than to join the assassins" part. Is it like the assassins guild? Does this world have an assassins' guild? lol 

What would we use to gather information (such as location, habits, etc.) on our marks?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

No, no assassin guild. So no killing just to join.  I think I better look at that PrC and adjust it.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Actually, do you have any instant messenger type programs we could use or Steam?  I'd rather not clog up this thread too much.



Unfortunatily no. I'm posting from work and I'm surprised I even have internet connection on this 'puter  . We could just start a DM thread for this though  .


----------



## TRD (Dec 31, 2007)

One idea I had is that maybe we can start at ECL 5, then our first mission will be for entry into an assassin's guild.

That way it gives us all a good starting point, gives a nice story reason for Only's first level of Assassin and the guild will give us a great starting point for other missions/adventures.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, so one last thing.  The Death attack is somewhat redundant with my house rule so it's only a paralyze attack.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Unfortunatily no. I'm posting from work and I'm surprised I even have internet connection on this 'puter  . We could just start a DM thread for this though  .




Good idea, done.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=215354


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Deal lol. I think TRD and I have worked out a few ideas. We aren't quite sure about how to go about gathering the intelligence needed on our targets. I assume Knowledge (local) would help with some of it. What else would we use? I do plan on using the good ol' fashion follow people around all day thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, there is this rather stupid skill called "Gather Information."  Personally I think it's kind of stupid since all it really seems to be for is avoiding role playing.  In any case, you're going to want to make contacts that can get you info.  Or you could ingratiate yourself with the target or a member of their family....  An unhappy spouse.... Whatever.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I never really like the Gather Information skill and actually didn't plan on using it. I think a huge part of this game is figuring out how and when to strike, and knowing when not to. What would Knowledge (local) be used for? The contacts?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Yeah, I never really like the Gather Information skill and actually didn't plan on using it. I think a huge part of this game is figuring out how and when to strike, and knowing when not to. What would Knowledge (local) be used for? The contacts?



And probably knowing where are good places to hide and where the dark alleys lie?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Diplomacy would be very useful.

Also, Disguise.  Intimidate, Sense Motive, Bluff...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol Placing the ranks in skills is alot harder than normal. I need like......... a crapload more skill points  This will take some thinking to get it all balanced out right. No more just putting max'd ranks in everything.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Any limits to what Feats I can select? I finally figured my skills out I think.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

What do you mean, limits?  If it's within the rules in the CRB you can have it.  If it's not, ask me.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

More of the books available, which also effects equipment. lol. I will just pick out the feats I would like to have and detail them for you. If that is okay. Odds are, they won't even be combat skills. 

I also assume we are starting with the average starting gold for our level (9,000). Magic weapons/armor available? I'm not quite sure how much magic is in this world 

p.s. Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

No problem.  Standard gold, don't spend more than one third of your wealth on a single item.  Try not to go too overboard on magic items.  If you're unsure, ask.  If it's not in the CRB, ask.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll pop here and give an alternative idea for magic weapons. The basic +X for weapons and armor are not considered magical. They are just extreme masterwork. This does not affect the cost, and the affect of construction is minimal. The thing is they are made by regular blacksmiths but the DC and material costs are increased and they must pay the XP cost too. So the only real change is that they do not show in Detect Magic. The quality of such gear is also so great that it does not stack with spells like magic weapon etc.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I chose all feats from the PHB, so I figure they are okay. (Nimble Fingers, Persuasive, and Great Fortitude). 

My magic items that I am looking at include an Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000gp), Hat of Disguise (1,800), Hewards Handy Haversack (2,000), Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000). I may get rid of the hat though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Hm, while I personally love Heward's Handy Haversack, I'm not entirely sure it would fit into the setting that well.  The amulet and cloak work a bit better.  What do you think Blackrat?

The Feats are good.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I too think that the haversack might be a bit of the top but not completely out of the question. The thing is, most of the priests have the necessary spells to create those other items so they are good but they should probably cost more than the norm. The haversack is "low-magic" enough to be a prized heirloom but in comparison I would wipe the real bags of holding from item lists completely.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm trying to stay as "low tech" as possible, while still blending in (i.e. not having 15 belt pouches  full of kits). It's not a big deal though as long as we have a place to stay. 

Equipment-wise, this is what I have so far:

[sblock]

Chain Shirt
Masterwork Dagger
Masterwork Rapier
Disguise Kit
Climbers Kit
Thieves Tools
Entertainers Outfit
Monks Outfit
Nobles Outfit
Peasants Outfit
Amulet of Natural Armor +1
Cloak of Resistance +1
Hat of Disguise
maybe the haversack, but maybe not lol. Without the haversack, the total price comes to 5,766gp so I still have a bit of spending to do. [/sblock]

Since I have a bit of money left, I may pull some things out of the Magic Item Compendium just to see what you say. I am particularly thinking of a dagger or another item of clothing. I will post as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I decided not to go through with the MIC stuff. I found a knife in there that was awesome, but figured it would be alittle much. It was called the Meteoric Dagger. Sounded cool. Anyways, I'm out for the night. I'd appreciate help on what kind of equipment my character (Ethan, I think I will call him) should and can have. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I like the idea of the Haversack being an Heirloom.

What exactly does the meteoric dagger do?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I like the idea of the Haversack being an Heirloom.
> 
> What exactly does the meteoric dagger do?



Can't remember of the top of my head but in this world it would be more like artefact-level magic.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh well...

Sorry to lock out all these options for you OTS.  I'm kind of picturing something like The Witcher, in terms of how common magic is.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm kind of picturing something like The Witcher, in terms of how common magic is.



If I remember anything from the books that would be about the same level of magic I have pictured.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

You can read Polish?  Wow.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not a big deal. Just means I will have to think alittle more. Since I don't think this game is real close to starting, it's fine     The meteoric dagger basically is a +1 dagger taht has 3 charges in it. Using 1 charge gives it the returning property, 2 = flaming and returning, 3 = flaming and returning + 3d6 extra dmg. 

I can understand why you wouldn't want it in the game. Um........ What about a safe house or something? I mean, I bought a million pairs of clothing, do I actually have a place to put them? lol


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

On the book _Sharn; city of towers_ there is a table for cost of residence on p23. If Dire agrees I'd suggest using that as a guideline. Depending on your lifestyle a house costs anything from 100 to 40000 gp. Well okay, a 100 gp residence is more like a shaggy hovel and that 40000 gp could almost be mistaken for a palace  .


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that will have to be a group decision (TRD and I) about what kind of place to buy. I'm actually pretty happy with my setup right now. I may go through some of the Complete books and see about other kinds of equipment. I am fine using a Masterwork Dagger and Rapier. Anything I think I would like to have I will post for approval of course. 


This is rapidly becoming a very complex game. I love it lol


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds good Blackrat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Barbed Dagger (from Complete Adventurer)~ same stat wise as a dagger, but costs 35gp. With 5 or more ranks in sleight of hand, you gain +2 damage on sneak attack rolls. The extra damage also applies on a critical   

Forgery Kit (from Complete Adventurer)~ good for ten uses, provides +2 circumstance bonus to Forgery checks. 40gp 5lbs

I was wondering what you thought of these and if they would be allowed.


TRD~ Anything I am forgetting here? I tried to make my rogue as adaptable as possible. 
Whatever money I have left over will be to use to purchase living quarters, quite possibly more than one.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Those items sound fine.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Ethan (subject to change)


```
Class: Rogue 5
ECL: 5
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Height: 5'9''
Weight: 145lbs
Alignment: CN


Str: 14  +2 mod
Dex: 16 +3 mod
Con: 12 +1 mod
Int: 16  +3 mod
Wis: 10 +0 mod
Cha: 14 +2 mod

Speed: 30ft

Initiative Mod: +3

HP:  22  (6 + 11 + 5 con)  [url]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448877/[/url]

AC:  18  (10 base + 4 armor + 3 dex + 1 natural)

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude:   + 5   (1 base + 1 con mod + 1 cloak + 2 Great Fortitude)
   Reflex:       + 8   (4 base + 3 dex mod + 1 cloak)
****** +1 to AC and Reflex saves vs. Traps
   Will:          + 2   (1 base + 0 wis mod + 1 cloak)

Base Attack Bonus +3
  
   Masterwork Dagger:  +6 attack bonus   dmg: 1d4+2   crit: 19-20x2   range: 10ft
   Masterworkd Barbed Dagger: +6 bonus   dmg: 1d4+2   crit: 19-20x2   range: 10ft
                        +2 dmg when using sneak attack
   Masterwork Rapier:   +6 attack bonus   dmg: 1d6+2   crit: 18-20x2   

Class Features:
   Trapfinding
   Sneak Attack +3d6
   Evasion
   Uncanny Dodge
   Trap Sense +1 (gives +1 to AC and reflex vs traps

Feats: 
   Nimble Fingers--  +2 on Disable Device and Open Lock checks
   Persuasive--       +2 on Bluff and Intimidate checks
   Great Fortitude-- +2 on Fortitude saves

Skills:
   Bluff: 9                          (5 ranks + 2 cha mod + 2 persuasive)
   Climb:  6/8                     (4 ranks + 2 str mod) + 2 involving ropes
   Disable Device: 9             (4 ranks + 3 int mod + 2 nimble fingers)
   Disguise:  6                    (4 ranks + 2 cha mod)
   Escape Artist: 7/9          (4 ranks + 3 dex) +2 involving ropes
   Forgery:  7                     (4 ranks + 3 int mod)
   Hide: 11                         (8 ranks + 3 dex) 
   Intimidate:  9                  (3 ranks + 2 cha mod + 2 synergy + 2 persuasive)
   Knowledge (local):  8        (5 ranks + 3 int mod)
   Listen:  8                        (8 ranks + 0 wis mod)
   Move Silently: 11             (8 ranks + 3 dex mod)
   Open Lock:  9                 (4 ranks + 3 dex mod + 2 nimble fingers)
   Search:  11                    (8 ranks + 3 int mod)
   Sense Motive: 8              (8 ranks + 0 wis mod)
   Sleight of Hand:  12         (7 ranks + 3 dex mod + 2 synergy)
   Spot:  8                        (8  ranks + 0 wis mod)
   Use Rope:  7                  (4 ranks + 3 dex mod)

Languages: 
   Common +3
   Not sure what all is spoken
```

[sblock=Equipment]

Studded Leather Armor +1 :  1,175gp   20lbs
Masterwork Dagger:  302gp   2lbs
Masterwork Barbed Dagger:  335gp   2lbs
Masterwork Rapier:  320gp   2lbs
Climbers Kit:  80gp   5lbs
Disguise Kit:  50gp   8lbs
Thieves Tools:  30gp   1lb
Forgery Kit:  40gp   5lbs
Monks Outfit:  5gp   2lbs
Nobles Outfit:  75gp   10lbs
Peasants Outfit:  1sp   2lbs
Amulet of Natural Armor+1 : 2,000gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 : 1,000gp

Total Cost: 5,412gp   

Gold Remaining: 3,588gp

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 1, 2008)

I was wanting to get a wrist sheath or something similar for my daggers. Only problem is, I can't find one lol. If there are any other ideas to both conceal one or both of my daggers and still get to them quickly, please throw those ideas at me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 1, 2008)

Hm, I know I saw something about wrist or boot sheaths in some book.  Can't remember which.  I know I don't have it though.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

TRD, I posted my character sheet so that you would have an idea of where I am  heading. I will adjust it some. 

I was wondering about how close the game is to starting. No real rush, just curious. Oh, and if you want (or are willing) to houserule some sheaths for me.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 2, 2008)

If there's no hurry I can look up if I can find those sheats. I have almost all WotC books so if they have done anything like that I can probably find it. It will just take some time.


----------



## TRD (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally recovered from NYE.

Happy 2008 everyone!

Just finished work, will have dinner then stat up your fellow assassin.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackrat or Dire~ would you mind giving me a list of prices for homes? I can't seem to get my hands on a copy of Sharn: City of Towers. I am going to (I think) spend the rest of my cash on buying safehouses. At least one, but most likely at least 3.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have that book either, but yeah, there's no rush, you two are the only ones who really seem interested in playing.


----------



## TRD (Jan 2, 2008)

Figured out my abilities, now just need to finish Feats and Skills and I am good to go.

OnlytheStrong, you might want to think about your Chain Shirt as it has a -2 Armor Check Penalty to Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, and Tumble.

We are looking real nice, I think its going to be a lot of fun.

I am going interstate tomorrow for a wedding so unfortunately will be unavailable all weekend, but will be good to get rolling on this as soon as I get back.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's not too, late, I would be interested in this game, too. It's been a while since I last played a low-level tactic game 


I was thinking along the lines of a 29 years old human rogue4/wizard1. He is actually a foreigner, as he established in the city 3 or 4 years ago. He comes from a country somewhere to the north (sadly, I don't know the setting very well...), and he is a little bit melancholic about the great frozen wastes.

He originally came here to the city with his lover (a priestess of Skaia, the nephew of his mentor, who adopted and converted him into their faith, as he was previously just the child of some barbarians worshiping their wild barbarian deity, regarded as a mere pagan cult). 

However his relationship with the priestess of Skaia had an ugly end when she failed in romantic love with a handsome paladin, firstborn of one of the most important nobles in the city. Let's say that our hero didn't enjoy that too much, but eventually he swallowed it down. As for now, he works as an assassin. Even if he is a true neutral, he is on the borderline with good and chaotic, in the sense that he almost never accepts jobs involving the killing of someone innocent (like caring priests who are trying to defend the local population from the criminals). However, there are not only ethics involved in this decision: he thinks himself a killer, not a local thug.

As a son of barbarians, and later the adept of men living on the borders of civilization, he has learned to change, adapt and survive in almost any situation. He has a fierce sense of independence and a great will to win against whoever opposes him. Thus, he never surrenders even when all seems lost. 

He retains something from his barbarian heritage, because he views almost all of the inhabitants of the civilized land as weak: they don't have to fight each days against the cold, the wild predators and the other savage tribes, so they have grown complacent. It is no surprise that he overall is quicker, more intelligent and more resilient than most of them.

Thanks to his maxed ranks in disguise, a nice set of masks and some illusion, he managed to keep his identity secret. He lives as Ethranor a son of some distant and rich merchant, who enjoys parties and women (especially the former  )

As a son of a rich merchant, and thanks to his natural social skills, he managed to get known among the rich, and he is often invited to parties. Well, most of them think him a nice and absolutely non-dangerous fellow. Hah.

He relies on his social and stealth skills to scout the location, gather information about the defenses of the place and make some cunning plan. He strives to make his engagements as elegant as possible: his ideal assassination is when they discover that the target is death when he is already back home after retiring the rest of his compensation. It has happened only twice this far, though. 

Recently, he put aside his training in stealth and worked as an apprentice to a lone wizard, in order to gain some flexibility and magical skill: he thinks that the ability to use scrolls is valuable. He will not pursue this path, however, and will soon turn back to the ways of the true assassin.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

The hat of disguise got rejected along with some (well alot) of other magical items. It's a low magic game.


TRD~ Think a Masterwork one would work better? Or just change armor?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

This game screams for a Swordsage assassin...too bad DL doesn't have that book!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

I kinda like that it's mostly "core only." It's different from most of the games. I don't mean to rub anyone the wrong way, but it's kind of refreshing. Kind of like getting back to basics. Or maybe I have just been in weird mood lately 


On another note, Rhun~ DL allowed a Swordsage  lol


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> On another note, Rhun~ DL allowed a Swordsage  lol




LOL. I didn't read through the whole thread. That is cool, though. I've always thought a Swordsage could be built to be an awesome assassin.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

TRD is making a swordsage. I made a rogue. It seems the two go rather well together. Some of the stances (or manuevers or whatever they are called) go hand in hand with some rogue skills. Looks like DL may get to choose his players after all.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> TRD is making a swordsage. I made a rogue. It seems the two go rather well together. Some of the stances (or manuevers or whatever they are called) go hand in hand with some rogue skills. Looks like DL may get to choose his players after all.




I'm sure it will be a good time. This style of game reminds me of the _Thief_ series of video games, which I always found to be a lot of fun.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

It's based off of _Hitman_. I think it's a low magic world. Actually I am pretty sure it is (Handy Haversack is supposed to be a harder to find magic.) The game is still pretty early in the developmental stage.

DL~ Given the level of magic in this world, are magic traps going to be involved?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, right when I say, "Looks like you two are the only ones, someone else pops in. Rhun, is it right to assume by your avoiding saying you're interested in playing that you're not interested in playing and are just commenting?

In any case Nightbreeze that's a good background.  I'd really like to get some backgrounds from the other TRD and OTS.

It's probably going to end up feeling like a combo of Hitman and Thief really, though I haven't played the Thief series much.

It'd be great if we hat a character that was very good at disguise.  I'd allow some powerful disguise kits, but the hat seems a bit too high magic.

You probably won't encounter magic traps.  At least not early on.  Maybe if you ever try to assassinate an elf or something.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, right when I say, "Looks like you two are the only ones, someone else pops in. Rhun, is it right to assume by your avoiding saying you're interested in playing that you're not interested in playing and are just commenting?




Yep, just commenting. I've got too much going on just now to add any new games. If you need a replacement down the road though, I'd be interested at that point.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=background]Ethan was the son of a poor farmer and his poor wife. He could barely remember them, but honestly had no idea of where they went or how he got seperated from them. He was raised by a man name Markot, well, more of grew up serving Markot. Ethan was a slave.

Markot had been his master for close to two decades. He was a waste of a life, a petty merchant pretending to be more than he truly was. Ethan had done everything from tend his cleaning his house to delivering his messages. He even fought for sport a couple of times. Markot viewed himself a noble of some imaginary noble house, a view that often made the true noble families look upon him with distaste. He truly had no place in the society that he was surrounded by. 

It started simple; a loaf of bread here or some wine there. After a couple of years he stole bigger things, like his prize possession: a barbed dagger. The dagger was supposedly a gift from a king of some sort, but that was probably a lie. Either way, Ethan loved how badly the missing dagger bothered his master. Ethan began to forge letters and use other means to diminish his "masters" honor. 

He was caught by Markot one fateful day, and punished severly. Beaten and whipped, he couldn't walk for days. Markot had him tied to his bed, yet had his wounds tended. Ethan had seen it happen before, he intended to stretch out his torture for as long as possible. The wounds had barely began healing as he was dealt his next set of punishment.

Ethan awoke a day later, still cut and bleeding. The blood made the knots in his ropes loosen and he managed to wiggle himself free. Ethan grabbed his dagger and managed to sneak into Markots room. The "noble" would never see the following morning. Ethan hurriedly packed his things and ventured out. A slave........ a free man. His own man. He felt free, yet lost and soon fell into a dark life. A life focused on ending the lives of others. In this simple act, he found himself. The pain and the death that was his life. [/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]

Ethan is average height and weight. He is careful to keep himself clean shaven and his hair cut short. He has a single scar below his right eye, caused by the ring of his previous master. His back is another matter, it looks like one huge scar. Some of his whipping scars wrap around his body to his midsection and one is visible on his chest. 

He dresses however he decides is appropriate for what he feels like doing. He may pose as a begger, in poor rotting peasants clothes or walk around with his nose high in the air, acting like a noble. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]

Ethan has a dual personality, or at least it seems that way. Ethan can be kind and very personable. He gives whatever he can to the church, which he visits at least once a week. He has even given food the the beggers around the town. Ethan's other side.......is quite different. It's patient. It's cold. It's the killer side of him. The side that allowed him to murder his previous master. It allows him to view death from a distance. To see pain as hollow. He switches over whenever needed, and can switch back just as fast. 
[/sblock] 



ooc: Hope that is okay. I may work on it some more later.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds pretty good, but I should point out that most "nobles" would own more than one slave and a gardening slave would not also bathe the master, so you might want to consider making him a merchant, or a disgraced noble that had lost most of his wealth but still pretended to be rich, or whatever.  You can keep it the same if you want, but I just thought I should point that bit out.

TRD, I can't really pick your character if he doesn't have a background.  So please submit one.

Also guys, you might want to take into account your character's significantly above average ability scores in your backgrounds.  All of the PCs are quite special compared to everyone else though they may not think of it that way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking of his changing roles as a slave over the years. I imagine him to be around 23 years old now, so his duties changed over time. I do think that having him be a true noble would probably not be a good thing. I may switch him like you suggested. I will edit my background to fix it. I tried to explain some of his "rogue-ish" abilities, but don't feel like I did a very good job.  Thanks DL.



**my background is edited now. lemme know what you think. I hope I made it better.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Aside from the typo, I like it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Only 1 typo?!?!?!  A new personal record!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Feel free to work on it some more if you feel like it.  Adding in more details and whatnot always helps.  Well, usually.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Put in appearance and personality. Oh, I gotta ask about his personality. Is it okay? I sorta made him with a _slight_ disorder. lol If it's not okay (or just hated) I will remove it and rework it.


----------



## TRD (Jan 3, 2008)

Character and concept will be up within 3 hours.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> (sadly, I don't know the setting very well...)



 I think there are only two persons in the whole world who have any extensive knowledge in the setting  . Me and my brother who helped me originally. But to your background. If you looked at the map in the previous thread (you can find link in the first post of this thread) you notice that there are two cities named Tir Sigl and Tir Lanan. They, (along with a third "Tir" which is outside the map) are the only human cities where they actually practice wizardry. They are independent city states with a magocratic government. Much feared by the outside world for their might, lucky for others that most mages content on gathering personal power and knowledge rather than land and riches. Now this next part is up to Dire to decide how to handle but I have greatly limited the advancement of wizards in my campaigns. The way I do it is that every wizard who is under 7th level can't learn wizard-levels on their own. They need a mentor of at least 7th level and at least two levels higher than themself to teach the necessary knowledge to level in wizard class. When they finally reach 7th level they are considered master-wizards and no longer require a mentor and can start learning new spells by himself. Most masters are also required to take a student to pass on his own knowledge.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Neato.  I like that for this campaign.  I think I ought to update the OP with the link to that map.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Neato.  I like that for this campaign.  I think I ought to update the OP with the link to that map.



Yeah. This idea actually has two main effects, firstly it is hard to level up as a wizards unless you have a mentor and secondly, most NPC wizards are always encountered in pairs, master & apprentice. And since they are feared by the general population they better go around their businesses in pairs to enhance their chances of survival in hostile, superstitious lands.


----------



## TRD (Jan 3, 2008)

I still need to complete parts of the character sheet as well as write out all the maneuvers for your reference but I have the basic frame work here so you can see who he is and what some of his abilities are.

[sblock=Appearance and Demeanour]
Pale white skin - Dark blue eyes - Long black hair worn down - Long black cloak covers most of his body and features - Purple noble clothes/leather worn - purple hat - wields long wicked arced daggers - generally cold disposition - eager to acquire wealth - likes to surround himself with wealth - wants to acquire a large manor - constantly looks for challenges - tends to play with weaker opponents - only uses his more dangerous abilities on worthy opponents - is an assassin to gain wealth and meet a challenger worthy of his fighting ability

I may change his preference for dark purple clothes to a dark red instead
[/sblock]

[sblock=History and Concept]
Born to a poor family (father and mother were a cook and cleaner for a small tavern) - even at a young age despised seeing his parents doing menial labor for others - ran away when young - came to a large city (perhaps even the campaign city) - lived on the streets as a common thief until he tried to steal money from an elven swordsage Tariel Celair  - after beating him the elf took pity and took in Braxis eventually training him in an ancient form of elven sword art known as  "Way of the Burning Glade" - travelled with him - hard painful disciplined training - Braxis saw this as a way towards wealth and power - when they returned to town - he started killing for money behind his masters back as well as developing his own fighting style "Shadowflame" in secret - Tariel discovered Braxis' treachery and master and student did battle - Tariel beat him soundly but did not kill him (perhaps saved by Ethan but still left unhealable burn marks that still scar Braxis' back to this day
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Sheet: Braxis Theron "The Shadowflame"]
Braxis Theron
Male Halfling Swordsage Level 5
Chaotic Evil


Strength 14 +2
Dexterity 18 +4
Constitution 10 +0 
Intelligence 10 +0 
Wisdom 16 +3
Charisma  10 +0
Halfling: -2 Str, +2 Dex

Size: Small 
Height: 3’6 
Weight: 35 lb 
Skin: Pale White Skin
Eyes: Dark Blue Eyes
Hair: Long Black Hair

Total Hit Points: 30
8 + 4d8=22

Speed: 20 feet (base 20 feet)

Armor Class: 17 = 10 + 4 [Dex] + 3 [Wis]
Touch AC: 17
Flat-footed: 17

Initiative modifier: +6 = +4 [dexterity] +2 [quick to act]

Fortitude save: +2 = 1 [swordsage] +1 [halfling]
Reflex save: +9 = 4 [swordsage] +4 [dexterity] +1 [halfling]
Will save: +8 = 4 [swordsage] +3 [wisdom] +1 [halfling]

Attacks:
To be completed

Languages: Common and Halfling

Feats:
Weapon Finesse (1st level), Shadow Blade (4th level)

Shadow Blade: While in a Shadow Hand stance and attacking with the disciplines preferred weapons (dagger, sai, siangham, short sword, spiked chain, unarmed strike) Braxis can add his Dexterity modifier as a bonus to damage for attacks made with that weapon in addition to his Strength modifier.

Skills: 
To be completed.

Racial abilities:
Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, -4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits ¾ those of Medium characters. 
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks. 
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws. 
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general. 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks. 
Automatic Languages: Common, Halfling.

Class abilities: 
Quick to Act +2 (bonus to initiative), AC bonus (Wisdom modifier to AC as long as only in light armor and not using a shield), Discipline Focus (Weapon Focus) – gain the benefit of the Weapon Focus feat for weapons associated with the Shadow Hand discipline, Discipline Focus (Insightful Strike) – can add Wis modifier as a bonus to damage whenever you execute a strike from the chosen discipline, Martial Maneuvers

Maneuvers: 
Maneuvers Known: (10)
1st Level:

Child of Shadow – stance – if Braxis moves at least 10 feet in a round while in this stance he gains concealment (20% miss chance) against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of his next turn

_As you move, shadows flutter and swarm around you. Even under the bright desert sun, you are difficult to spot as long as you remain in motion._

Island of Blades
Wind Stride
Clinging Shadow Strike

2nd Level:

Shadow Jaunt – standard  action teleport up to 50 ft (must have line of sight and line of effect)

_A cloud of shadow energy engulfs you, spins into a tiny mote, and disappears. A moment later, this shadowy cloud appears across the battlefield and expels you from it._

Fire Reposte

3rd Level:

Shadow Garrote – standard action 60 ft ranged touch attack for 5d6 damage +DC 16 check or be flat footed for one round

_With a subtle gesture, you carve a slice of shadow from the air around you and cast it toward your foe. It wraps around the creature’s neck and squeezes the life from it._

Maneuvers Readied: (6)

Stances Known: (3)
Equipment:
To be completed

Gold: 9000 gp
[/sblock]

We still need to come up with how we Braxis and Ethan met Only, unless DL is planning for us to meet in game, I think it would be good if we were an established duo. Hopefully together we can come up with something, no need for a massive backstory just a general framework on how we met, why we work together, what we think of each other etc.

If you read through my History and Concept, I was thinking perhaps we met when Ethan saved Braxis' life when he was battling his master. Maybe even Ethan was hired to kill Braxis' previous master and that is why he was there?

Like I mentioned I am out of town until Sunday night for a wedding, but I am 100% on board with this when I return.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Both of those ideas sound fine, maybe Ethan had a contract on your master and figured the best time to finish it, was while you were fighting him. I wouldn't put it past Ethan at all. Any chance at all, and the mark's life has ended. 

I'm not real great at Disguise, but I figure I can (with alittle luck) pull it off.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing TED.  Please make the text some other color than dark blue.  It's really hard to read.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 3, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> The hat of disguise got rejected along with some (well alot) of other magical items. It's a low magic game.
> 
> 
> TRD~ Think a Masterwork one would work better? Or just change armor?




I missed that, sorry DireLemming. 

I incorporated the change, and added a new section to his background.

I will be waiting to see if I'm in the game and the complete rules for the character sheet, but I have a general idea of the equipment: it will mostly consist of alchemical stuff, some scroll and maybe a pearl of power level 1 (if it exists in your world).

He will rely on heavy planning and social interactions to get near his victims and finish them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

That sounds fantastic. ... Hm, I may have to increase the number of players to three.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if you did that then we would be basically........... better   We'd have a guy who like to disguise himself, a sort of jack of all trades, and the guy who will probably kick the most @$$.  Let me know if you decide to take all 3 of us, I may change my character to fit into a different niche, or at least specialize in a more particular area.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Meep. Sorry, I didn't check back in.

I'm interested, but I have too many games right now.

Sorry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 4, 2008)

Well at least you didn't say mew.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 4, 2008)

I was thinking about the 3 player game....... IF we go with 3 players, I will remake Ethan into more of a thief-acrobat type. I mean; Escape Artist, Tumble, Climb, Balance, etc. It would be rather easy to adjust Ethan's background to fit the adjusted role. He wouldn't change too much though, he'd skill be a silent, cold killer. (at least I hope)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I was thinking about the 3 player game....... IF we go with 3 players, I will remake Ethan into more of a thief-acrobat type. I mean; Escape Artist, Tumble, Climb, Balance, etc. It would be rather easy to adjust Ethan's background to fit the adjusted role. He wouldn't change too much though, he'd skill be a silent, cold killer. (at least I hope)



 It would be a deadly team surely 

Uh...so shall I go on and prepare the charsheet?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to edit mine to allow for 3 people. Nightbreeze you are still going the social/disguise route? And TRD is doing the main (sort of) melee fighter. So I will fill the role of the sneak. Anyway, I will have my sheet edited shortly.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I'm going to edit mine to allow for 3 people. Nightbreeze you are still going the social/disguise route? And TRD is doing the main (sort of) melee fighter. So I will fill the role of the sneak. Anyway, I will have my sheet edited shortly.



 Yeah, social and disguise. I will be able to move silently, hide, spot and listen, but I'll have to kick out disable device and search....even with 16 int I can't get enough skill point.

It's funny: the rogue has most skill points, but it seems that he always needs most than he has


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

I was stat-ing up my "new" rogue........ I hate him. I would like to stick with the guy I have already lol. 


Can anyone think of any kind of equipment we will need? If anyone has a copy of Sharn: City of Towers  will you look up some house prices? I was thinking we would need a couple of "safe" houses. I will use the rest of my money to buy those if needed. Or we can split the price or whatever.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 5, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I was stat-ing up my "new" rogue........ I hate him. I would like to stick with the guy I have already lol.
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of any kind of equipment we will need? If anyone has a copy of Sharn: City of Towers  will you look up some house prices? I was thinking we would need a couple of "safe" houses. I will use the rest of my money to buy those if needed. Or we can split the price or whatever.



Upscale residence = 2d8x2500gp
Average residence = 1d4x1500gp
Poor residence = 1d4x100gp


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you good sir!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

[sblock]

Ethranor Solarios.

Male Human Rogue 4/ Wizard 1
True Neutral


Strength 10 +0
Dexterity 16 +3
Constitution 14 +2
Intelligence 16 +3
Wisdom 10 +0
Charisma 14 +2

Size: Medium
Height: 6
Weight: 140 lb
Skin: Pale White Skin
Eyes: Bright Green Eyes
Hair: Long Red Hair

Total Hit Points: 29
6+3d6+1d4+10=29

Speed: 30 feet (base 30 feet)

Armor Class: 13 = 10 + 3 [Dex]
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]

Fortitude save: +3 = 1 [rogue] +0 [wizard] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save: +7 = 4 [rogue] +0 [wizard] + 3 [dexterity]
Will save: +3 = 1 [rogue] +2 [wizard]

Attacks:
To be completed

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic and Dwarven

Feats:
1st level: Quick Draw
1st level: Improved Initiative
3rd level: Craven (–2 penalty against fear effects, All sneak attacks do 1 extra point of damage per character level)
5th level: Scribe scroll [wizard bonus feat]

Skill Tricks (complete scoundrel, each one costs 2 skill points)

Assume Quirk: When impersonating a particular individual, you can eliminate the normal Spot bonus granted to a viewer familiar with that individual (PH 73). The effect extends to all viewers.
Using this trick requires no special action, but you can maintain the deception for only 1 hour per day.

Hidden Blade: After you have used the Sleight of Hand skill to successfully conceal a weapon (PH 81), you can draw that weapon as a move action instead of a standard action. An opponent that was unaware of the concealed weapon is treated as flat-footed against the first attack you make in that turn.

Skills:
Skill points: 7x12+1x6-4= 86

to be completed


Class abilities:

Sneak attack: +2d6

Evasion:

Trap sense:  +1 (+1 to saving throws against traps)

Uncanny dodge: (doesn't lose dex bonus to AC when flatfooted)

Summon Familiar: summoned Raven Familiar.


Wizard spells per day:
0    lvl - 3
1st lvl - 2

Equipment:
To be completed

Gold: 9000 gp [/sblock]

I'm willing to give money for an average residence, by the way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

I will buy 2 poor residences, on opposite sides of town. Maybe a third if you guys think we need it. I will also chip in on the average residence. (however much I can)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

The poor residences are a nice idea. I will also get maxed ranks in knowledge locals, and i will spare a few money to pay beggars and young thieves to keep me informed.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

Dire, would you like to roll for the price of our houses? I will pay for the poor ones, and pitch in for the average ones.


----------



## TRD (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all, I am back from my trip.

Are you fine with the swordsage character DL? Will fix the color of the type for you.

If you are happy I will finish off the character sheet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm unable to comment on the mechanical part of your character since I don't have the book with the swordsage class, but for the background I don't see anything wrong.  If you call too much attention to yourself I now have someone to beat you down with.


----------



## TRD (Jan 6, 2008)

I will try get it all done tonight - as well as outline all the mechanical aspects of a Swordsage (ie. how they regain their powers etc).

Included in the character sheet was a couple examples of a Swordsages; "manuevers":

*Child of Shadow [Stance]*
_As you move, shadows flutter and swarm around you. Even under the bright desert sun, you are difficult to spot as long as you remain in motion._

Mechanics:
if Braxis moves at least 10 feet in a round while in this stance he gains concealment (20% miss chance) against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of his next turn

*Shadow Jaunt – [Boost]*
_A cloud of shadow energy engulfs you, spins into a tiny mote, and disappears. A moment later, this shadowy cloud appears across the battlefield and expels you from it._

Mechanics:
As a standard action Braxis can teleport up to 50 ft (must have line of sight and line of effect)

*Shadow Garrote [Strike]*
_With a subtle gesture, you carve a slice of shadow from the air around you and cast it toward your foe. It wraps around the creature’s neck and squeezes the life from it._

Mechanics:
As a standard action Braxis can launch a ranged (60ft) touch attack for 5d6 damage + DC 16 check or be flat footed for one round. This attack can only effect living creatures.


----------



## TRD (Jan 6, 2008)

Just another quick question, what should we be looking at when choosing magic items? Is it basically anything that has a "fantastic" aspect (like a _flying carpet_) should be ignored but simple things like a _potion of healing_ or _long sword +3_ is fine as they can be much more easily explained, medicine and well made sword?

Is that the basic gist of it?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty much.  Anything overtly magical like a flying carpet would be considered pretty much an artifact.

Oh yeah, OTS, you can roll it yourself with Invisible Castle if you like. http://invisiblecastle.com/


----------



## TRD (Jan 7, 2008)

If you like DL you might want to get the game up and running, all of us are pretty much finished, and we can complete the finishing touches over the next couple days as the game begins.

Just in the middle of choosing items, _slippers of spider climbing_ too magical?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 7, 2008)

That one is iffy for me.  I can see it being sort of ok but I dunno.  I think I ought to get my consultant's opinion before I decide.  What do you think Blackrat?

As for starting, it may take a while, and I apologize.  I've got to put together my ideas for some missions, so that I'll have at least a little consistency.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm. Well I'd say most minor magic items could be possible yes. Up the price a little and why not. Maybe illegal to own since it gives so many possibilities to use on criminal endeavours. But that doesn't bother our friendly neighbourhood criminals now does it  . Just don't get caught using them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 7, 2008)

Hm, I don't know about messing with the prices, with my lack of experience.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 7, 2008)

The one time I need invisiblecastle to give me low rolls..... I get near max ones. Looks like the poor houses will cost 700gp (for both), and the average house will cost us 4,500gp. Sorry for the crappy rolls. 





First 2 rolls will be for the poor houses, third will be for the average house. (3d4=10)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Well 5200/3= 1733 for each of us.
It's ok for me, if it's ok for you to.

As for the those useful minor magic items, we may have some powerful organization that forbids their possession and use, like the church...dunno.

If we are considering the slippers of spider climbing, I'd like to put into consideration the hat of disguise. How much would be the upped price (if it is possible to have it at all) ?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Well since DL said he doesn't want to do the pricing I will pop in and give my ideas. It's up to Dire to accept these first ofcourse. Here is a list of items that could be acquired from witches or in few cases from priests, or some as heirlooms. Most of them are illegal, either because of superstition (Example: Elixir of Love), or because they can be used for criminal purposes.
They can be purchased at double the price of DMG.


```
-Feather token, anchor                      * Temple
-Elixir of love                             * Witch
-Unguent of timelessness                    * Witch
-Feather token, fan                         * Temple
-Dust of tracelessness                      * Witch
-Elixir of hiding                           * Witch
-Elixir of sneaking                         * Witch
-Elixir of swimming                         * Witch
-Elixir of vision                           * Witch
-Silversheen                                * Temple
-Feather token, bird                        * Temple
-Feather token, tree                        * Temple
-Feather token, swan boat                   * Temple
-Elixir of truth                            * Temple
-Feather token, whip                        * Temple
-Dust of dryness                            * Temple
-Bag of tricks, gray                        * Heirloom
-Dust of illusion 	                    * Witch
-Goggles of minute seeing                   * Heirloom
-Dust of appearance                         * Temple
-Hat of disguise 	                    * Heirloom
-Pipes of sounding                          * Heirloom
-Efficient quiver                           * Heirloom
-Handy haversack                            * Heirloom
-Boots of the winterlands                   * Heirloom
-Candle of truth 	                    * Temple
-Stone of alarm 	                    * Temple
-Bag of tricks, rust 	                    * Heirloom
-Bead of force 	                            * Heirloom
-Chime of opening 	                    * Heirloom
-Horseshoes of speed 	                    * Heirloom
-Rope of climbing 	                    * Heirloom
-Dust of disappearance 	                    * Witch
-Lens of detection 	                    * Heirloom
-Figurine of wondrous power, silver raven   * Heirloom
-Gloves of arrow snaring 	            * Heirloom
-Restorative ointment 	                    * Temple
-Marvelous pigments 	                    * Witch
-Slippers of spider climbing                * Heirloom
-Incense of meditation                      * Temple/Witch
```
I updated the list to include means how these items can have been acquired. The heirloom means that no-one knows how these items are made, but there are some of them found around the world. Temple items are made by priests and can be purchased from temples. Witch items can only be acquired illegally by purchasing them from witches. This can draw you the attention of Inquisitors.

Dire should look through this list and rule out those that breaks his vision of the game before you go buying anything.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 7, 2008)

Well if they're all going to be double the price, and rather rare.  I don't see why they can't technically be available.  Just remember not to spend more than a third of your starting cash on one item.

I'd say for starting stuff that maybe you could get one limited use item from that list, and one unlimited use item at normal price.  Then after that if you want to get more you need to find a supplier.


----------



## TRD (Jan 7, 2008)

Blackrat, a quick question on swordsages: how would they be regarded due to the near magic special abilities they have?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

TRD. Well I think it suits well that it is a form of "ancient mystic combat art" or something. They might be feared by the populace, perhaps persecuted by the more zealous members of the Faith (accused of witchcraft), respected by those who know better (Order of the Dragon). Generally they are considered something mystical, which kind of fits your background since your char was taught by an elf (who are also viewed with suspicious superstition by general populace).

BTW. Now that I think about it, the Draconites ie. those of the Order of the Dragon, might well be swordsages or some other class from Bo9S too. They too are viewed with suspicion by the people, but respected because of their apparent might over others.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

I updated the magic item list with some explaining.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

I rolled badly, so I will pay for as much of it as I can. That leaves 911gp that needs to be accounted for   It's okay, I am pretty much an all around scoundrel so I prefer you all have more money to buy items with. I want my partners to be great after all. That.......and........ it kinda fits with my background. I don't think an ex-slave should have 3k sitting around. So if you both with divide up the 911gp, we are good to go.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are absolutely sure about that....I'll pay 511 of those 911 remaining money.
I'll also be leaving 2200 gold in order to buy the hat of disguise later (can't do it now because of the "no item costing more than 1/3 of your money).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

So............. 400gp okay for you TRD?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I suppose you guys could jointly buy that hat if you're working together from the start, if you want to owe these two money.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

Well.......... I am totally out of cash now! Woot! First time ever!! I feel like I should get some sort of award or a free wrist sheath or something


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 9, 2008)

Sure, how about a free 1 inch by 5 inch bit of cow leather, and a piece of gray lint.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 9, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I suppose you guys could jointly buy that hat if you're working together from the start, if you want to owe these two money.



 Actually I have the money, but according to your rules I can't spend more than 2000 gp on a single item. 

Is it ok to buy it if I share it with TRD?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I was saying that if neither of you payed more than one third you could share the cost, but I'd expect that to be reflected in character.  Of course a hat of disguise it quite rare so you'd also have to come up with some reason why you jointly own it that doesn't involve just buying it.


----------



## TRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Ya I am fine paying for our safe houses, as for the hat of disguise, maybe, let me finish my equipment purchases.

I do not know if you saw me say it earlier in the thread Dire Lemming, but I suggested maybe starting the game now.

With the speed of PbP we will have finished all the last loose ends of character creation before we even finish our morning breakfast in-game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I saw it, you probably missed my reply because it was edited in.  What I said was that I need to put my ideas together for some missions for you to choose from.  Then again, maybe I should just ask you guys what kind of mission to want to start off with so that we can get the ball rolling a bit faster.  I still have to design it, but I'll only have to design one.

I still need to make a plan for the city as well.  If you guys have got any ideas I'd like to hear them.  I'm can't promise I'll use them, but every idea potentially helps.


----------



## TRD (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess the first bit of help I can offer is: start small.

I am in the midst of creating my homebrew for 4e and its so tempting to think about the internal dynamics between the Brotherhood of the Lich and the Order of Dragon when all you really need to work out is the tavern the party starts in and the layout of the goblin cave they are going to.

You only need to work out the bare basics to begin, the rest of the world will come to you. Especially in PbP format as even a single fight can take weeks, you have plenty of time to work out the city.

Not trying to hurry you along at all, I just know from firsthand experience how easy it is to get caught up in "preparing" rather than providing entertainment to other people (which arguably, is what being a DM is all about).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, as a player it's always seemed that way to me, but since people still keep doing I figured it must be fun for them as well, even the ones who aren't sadistic.

I'd still like to know what type of mission you'd be willing to take because I want to design a layout for the setting of said mission before you get into it.  One thing that could really screw the game up at least for me, is having inconsistent terrain.  I also want to give you some choice in the matter.

So like, you want to take on a minor noble?  A merchant?  A criminal?  A peasant or slave who's somehow earned the ire of someone who can afford your services?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd prefer taking a corrupted noble or merchant.

It is against my character's personality to kill weaker man, and he enjoys killing arrogant ones.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

I could easily see Ethan as someone who would "prefer" killing people that reminded him of his previous master, but assassinating the judge who put some rich guys kid behind bars............ well he'd be more likely to take the money and try a hit on the rich guy.


----------



## TRD (Jan 9, 2008)

A merchant or noble sounds fine, something nice and simple to get us all use to working with each other.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Dire. Have you remembered to check the DM discussion lately? Just wondering since you gave no answer to the Priest class, the use of other religious classes, and about garrote.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright, so I guess I'll start you off with a corrupt merchant.  He lives quite well in the rich half of the city, which has somewhat restricted access, not that it'll be much trouble for any of you to enter.

The city by the way, is built up against a mountain, with the poorer half built around the base, and the rich half built on it's slopes.  With the lack of magic they had to resort to such primitive ideas as science, and so the country has rather skilled enginears.  Especially in the city when they need to make new constructions on the mountain.  Slaves rarely die of exhaustion in this work thanks to well designed machines that allow them to  work much faster with less labor.

I guess I should make an IC thread.

Blackrat, I send you an email.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

As you are ready to start the IC thread, make the Rogues thread...to post the completed character sheets.

TDR, would it be ok for you to share 200gp for the hat of disguise? I'll pay the remaining 2000.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna make an official OOC thread as well since this one is for recruiting.  I'm going to need you all to make your own rolls on Invisible Castle because I'm not really organized enough to remember all of your stats myself.

New OOC thread.  I'll post the links to the IC and RG in it when I make them.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3986772#post3986772


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Invisible castle is not working for me  (right now, at least)

EDIT: never mind, it works with IE, but not with FireFox...meh.


----------



## TRD (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya mate, 200GP is fine.


----------

